
Zapcc 1.0 now available – A (Much) Faster C++ Compiler - ingve
https://www.zapcc.com/
======
mpweiher
As far as I could tell, not actually a faster compiler, but a heavily caching
one. Can also be useful, but not exactly the same thing. (Now tcc is a
_faster_ compiler, though alas not generally applicable...)

